# Hi everyone...



## Lia

Hi, um... I'm not new to forums, just this one. I was just browsing, and became very interested in a couple of threads, I like the layout too; felt I had to join up. Some very interesting points of view seem to be expressed here in these forums, and there's a lot of wit flying around. Some very funny people... I just read the thread about the lamb that was born with a human head. I don't hesitate to tell you that most of you who posted in there are incorrigible!  lol

You know, I really hate this first step. I am rather reserved and insular in temperament, until I get to know people and feel comfortable in a group, and that is one of the reason that I need to join forums. I need to come out of my shell a bit. That's what I tell myself anyway... In type I can be very articulate, but in a crowd I'm as talkative as the gatepost

The real truth is that I am currently stalking Russell Crowe, ( having quit on Mel Gibson on new year's eve, owing to his intractible er... disposition ), for my new year resolution, as you do;    and I heard he might be hiding out here...? Santa was most unhelpful at xmas, so I ain't talking to him for another year, *sighs* and I figured if one wants summat done ,one must invariably do it one'sself. 

In any event, it's nice to be here... I look forward to many laughs at your witty comments.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Hello.  Welcome to Forums Forums.


----------



## Ironman

Welcome.


----------



## muleman RIP

Welcome to the nut house! you won't be shy long around here. But if you post in them little fonts I am going to need new glasses! Most on here are good sports and those that are not. Please post often and remember most of all it is only the internet.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to ForumsForums, nice to have you.


----------



## tsaw

Welcome to the forum.
You will find a treasure chest of the best people from all over the net. The best part of being a member here, is there is no need to be shy. We all have something to say, and forumsforums allows that quite nicely.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lia said:


> there's a lot of wit flying around. Some very funny people





Lia said:


> that most of you who posted in there are incorrigible!  lol



Yep that would be the norm here.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , I ain't Russel Crowe ,but I am better looking, don't cuss as much  and much  more mysterious.Sometimes I don't even know what might come out of my mouth .  Its good to see you post here . I am married ..... happily .... or at least my wife tells me I am , so sorry about not being able to be on your new stalking list . 
 So take your chances and laugh a little . Thats what we do best here . 
 Welcome ......


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

BigAl said:


> Sometimes I don't even know what might come out of my mouth .


That's why the rest of the Mod team keeps an eye on you Allen


----------



## Doc

Hi Lia!  Welcome To Forums Forums!!!!!   I'm glad you found us.  

Good intro.  It will be nice to get to know you better.  Where bouts are you from?  

We sure do like to have fun, and we get into some serious discussions & debates.  I hope you'll jump right in.  

Enjoy and post often.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Welcome to the forum Lia.  Great group of people here.  Feel free to jump right into the deep end with both feet.  Look forward to hearing your thoughts.  We have lots of fun here.  Some serious discussions.  Allot of laughs.


----------



## Treefriend

Hello.

I just got here too. I'm not sure about this place yet. Have fun.







Lia said:


> Hi, um... I'm not new to forums, just this one. I was just browsing, and became very interested in a couple of threads, I like the layout too; felt I had to join up. Some very interesting points of view seem to be expressed here in these forums, and there's a lot of wit flying around. Some very funny people... I just read the thread about the lamb that was born with a human head. I don't hesitate to tell you that most of you who posted in there are incorrigible!  lol
> 
> You know, I really hate this first step. I am rather reserved and insular in temperament, until I get to know people and feel comfortable in a group, and that is one of the reason that I need to join forums. I need to come out of my shell a bit. That's what I tell myself anyway... In type I can be very articulate, but in a crowd I'm as talkative as the gatepost
> 
> The real truth is that I am currently stalking Russell Crowe, ( having quit on Mel Gibson on new year's eve, owing to his intractible er... disposition ), for my new year resolution, as you do;    and I heard he might be hiding out here...? Santa was most unhelpful at xmas, so I ain't talking to him for another year, *sighs* and I figured if one wants summat done ,one must invariably do it one'sself.
> 
> In any event, it's nice to be here... I look forward to many laughs at your witty comments.


----------



## Lia

Gosh, such a warm welcome from so many... thanks guy's. 

Muleman, I'm a little confused about the font size request, forgive me, but it looks the same to me as everyone else's type. At least from my end. ??? 

lol  BigAl, er... could anyone be better looking than Russel Crowe?  Oh wait!  What am I saying?  I'm a Libran, you're all good looking to me!  

Treefriend, welcome, I hope it wasn't such an ordeal for you, the first post, as it is for me. If you're looking for wit, laughter and interesting topics of conversation, I think you might have come to the right place... I think I have too.

Just a query guy's, I can't seem to make a post in the advanced 'post reply' window, is there a site problem?   Nor can I make a signature post... ????  I'm not computer literate, and being an Artist I live in a world of my own, 'away with the faeries' as some cruel er... acquaintances like to remark, but I'm a fast learner.


----------



## Lia

Dang!  Scrap the last sentence of the last paragraph... I have managed to get the signature part. *rolls eye's*


----------



## Doc

Lia, 
No problem with advanced edit mode.  At least no one else has ever mentioned it.
When you posted the first post in this thread you had to be in advanced edit mode to post it.  All threads are started from that mode.
Please share more detail of the problem ... feel free to PM me with it if you prefer.

Note: an easy way to PM any member is to click on their member name, a drop down window will appear with a number of choices one of them being to PM that member.  Click that and you will be taken to the PM screen.


----------



## Lia

Doc said:


> Lia,
> No problem with advanced edit mode. At least no one else has ever mentioned it.
> When you posted the first post in this thread you had to be in advanced edit mode to post it. All threads are started from that mode.
> Please share more detail of the problem ... feel free to PM me with it if you prefer.
> 
> Note: an easy way to PM any member is to click on their member name, a drop down window will appear with a number of choices one of them being to PM that member. Click that and you will be taken to the PM screen.


 
Hi, Doc... sorry, I seem to have overcome the issue now. I don't know what was causing the problem, it must have been a one off, because I have posted since, using the advanced mode, with no problems at all.

Thanks so much for for your help.


----------



## Doc

Congrats.      I'm glad you got by it and glad to have you active here.


----------



## Lia

Thank you Doc.  I'm glad to be here...


----------



## muleman RIP

All your posts are normal size now. I don't know why the first one shows up in tiny size.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> All your posts are normal size now. I don't know why the first one shows up in tiny size.


 
Thank you muleman. I don't know why either, I put it down to 'Bill', my er... resident ghost. lol.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Another chatty Cathy and some additional female input. 

Looks like Paul will have some competition and P.G. will have some more company...


Welcome Lia...

We think pretty highly of our little gathering but then again we're a little biased. Hope you enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## RedRocker

Howdy, welcome to the sand box, be careful and don't fall in
with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welcome to FF, Lia !if you are looking for good fun, and good people, you have come to the right place!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> Thank you muleman. I don't know why either, I put it down to 'Bill', my er... resident ghost. lol.


 Well my name is Bill! I have been called a lot of things but never ghostly. I must apologize to you now for failing to warn you about RUSTY!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh, git outta here you fool


----------



## Lia

lol muleman, and Rusty.    Hi Cowboy and RedRocker, thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome to FF Lia...yes some of the members are a little odd but most of us are in the normal bracket.

Have fun and try to visit often,lots to read and plenty of laughs to have along the way.

I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hello Lia


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Welcome to FF Lia...yes some of the members are a little odd but most of us are in the normal bracket.


This from a crazy Brit who gets drunked up and runs around in ladies nighties!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

HAHAHA!!! I was gonna bring up a certain thread made last year at the annual FF new years party.....but no need to now


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> This from a crazy Brit who gets drunked up and runs around in ladies nighties!



Never in a nightie.......yet


Get back to your flat pack Jack


----------



## kitty

welcome lia


----------



## Galvatron

groomerguyNWO said:


> HAHAHA!!! I was gonna bring up a certain thread made last year at the annual FF new years party.....but no need to now



That was Rusty....i was the year before 


Everyones a smart-ass today


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was the thread I was refering to.


----------



## Galvatron

groomerguyNWO said:


> That was the thread I was refering to.



Nothing to see move along


----------



## Lia

lol, you are all incorrigible!

Hi pirate_girl, Galvatron and kitty, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Nothing anyone wants to see, move along


 
fixed that for ya, m8


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fixed that for ya, m8



You need fixing


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> You need fixing


 
fix me up some lunch, then, waiter


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fix me up some lunch, then, waiter



I would love to....let me see...arsenic and Anthrax sandwich coming up....would you like cheese with that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes please. and make it stinky cheese.


my apoligies to Lia, as we have hijacked another members intro thread


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yes please. and make it stinky cheese.
> 
> 
> my apoligies to Lia, as we have hijacked another members intro thread




apoligies is the incorrect spelling.....it's  apologies you moron.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> apoligies is the incorrect spelling.....it's apologies you moron.


 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i fart in your general direction


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i fart in your general direction



Is that  talk for blowing kisses 



I'm outta this thread before i get in trouble


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Come and see the violence inherent in the system. Help! Help! I'm being repressed!


----------



## Galvatron

Hmmmmm....well i did not leave it here......


keep searching....where is it....


----------



## rback33

Welcome to FF! What a great group of people.. I swear.. I HAVE to spend more time here.. takes me forever to catch up.... I tried the other day and the site was down? I bet the libs did that after the "scott heard 'round the world"


----------



## Lia

No apology necessary Rusty... 

Hello rback33, thank you for welcoming me to the site.


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey Lia, welcome to Forumsforums.  I guess you have been here for a while already and I missed you.  Belated Welcome anyway.


----------



## Lia

Hey, thcri, hi. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## mak2

Hi Lia, guess I forgot to say hi.  Hi.


----------



## Lia

Hi mak2, thank you for the welcome.


----------



## RedRocker

How funny, someone with one post welcoming someone with 68 to the forum. LOL
You don't suppose she's selling something do ya?


----------



## JEV

I think Lia is not who/what you bone heads think.  Lia never admitted to being a female, but you guys presumed that because of a name and a picture.


----------



## RedRocker

Well, if you use a female name and a female pic, one would assume you're a female.
I guess we can all be anything we want on the interweb though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RedRocker said:


> Well, if you use a female name and a female pic, one would assume you're a female.
> I guess we can all be anything we want on the interweb though.


 

i wanna be a polar bear!  raaarrr!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

you are a rare bear for sure.


----------



## RedRocker

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i wanna be a polar bear!  raaarrr!!!



Well then Rusty ain't gonna cut it, I'd say Yogi might work for ya.


----------



## Galvatron

When i first joined FF as many will remember i had the user name Kimi(after the F1 driver Kimi Raikkonen)....

But after weeks of Bobcat hitting on me i asked Doc to change it

Wheres my Bobcat when i need him hahahahaha


----------



## Lia

JEV said:


> I think Lia is not who/what you bone heads think. Lia never admitted to being a female, but you guys presumed that because of a name and a picture.


 
Well JEV, I don't know if perhaps you are not often right, but if that is the case, I am desolate to prove you wrong once again. (NOT)

I am every inch a very femine 34 year old female! Moreover, I believe I have made that clear in my profile and details.


----------



## Lia

Incidently guys, sorry for not having replied sooner, I have been out of town since Monday 8th...


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> Hi, um... I'm not new to forums, just this one. I was just browsing, and became very interested in a couple of threads, I like the layout too; felt I had to join up. Some very interesting points of view seem to be expressed here in these forums, and there's a lot of wit flying around. Some very funny people... I just read the thread about the lamb that was born with a human head. I don't hesitate to tell you that most of you who posted in there are incorrigible! lol
> 
> You know, I really hate this first step. I am rather reserved and insular in temperament, until I get to know people and feel comfortable in a group, and that is one of the reason that I need to join forums. I need to come out of my shell a bit. That's what I tell myself anyway... In type I can be very articulate, but in a crowd I'm as talkative as the gatepost
> 
> The real truth is that I am currently stalking Russell Crowe, ( having quit on Mel Gibson on new year's eve, owing to his intractible er... disposition ), for my new year resolution, as you do; and I heard he might be hiding out here...? Santa was most unhelpful at xmas, so I ain't talking to him for another year, *sighs* and I figured if one wants summat done ,one must invariably do it one'sself.
> 
> In any event, it's nice to be here... I look forward to many laughs at your witty comments.


 

Glad you showed up... you do know that most of the "Other" posters are from a Mental institution (name not released for their own safety) and their rants are very understandable "left wing" simply because they can't grasp reality...  You will be able to pick them out pretty easily....

But other than that, you should fit in just fine...


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> Glad you showed up... you do know that most of the "Other" posters are from a Mental institution (name not released for their own safety) and their rants are very understandable "left wing" simply because they can't grasp reality... You will be able to pick them out pretty easily....
> 
> But other than that, you should fit in just fine...


 
lol. Shhhhh!!! I was the head warden there, and I've come, incognito obviously, to hunt them down and chase 'em back to the funny farm with the rubber wallpaper...  

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## JEV

Lia said:


> Well JEV, I don't know if perhaps you are not often right, but if that is the case, I am desolate to prove you wrong once again. (NOT)
> 
> I am every inch a very femine 34 year old female! Moreover, I believe I have made that clear in my profile and details.


 I ain't sayin you is, and I aint sayin you ain't, but you wouldn't be the first to phoney-up a profile. Also, I ain't the best speler, but I think you meant "feminine" and not femine...or did you get it right the first time? As for me, I'm just a plain old lesbian trapped inside of dirty old man's body.

Oh, and I've been wrong before, and will be again, so it ain't no big deal.


----------



## Lia

JEV said:


> I ain't sayin you is, and I aint sayin you ain't, but you wouldn't be the first to phoney-up a profile.


 
I'm sure.


JEV said:


> Also, I ain't the best *speler*, but I think you meant "feminine" and not femine...or did you get it right the first time?


 
Mine was a typo, was your's?  



JEV said:


> As for me, I'm just a plain old lesbian trapped inside of dirty old man's body.


 



JEV said:


> Oh, and I've been wrong before, and will be again, so it ain't no big deal.


 
I can promise you it ain't a big deal... I shan't lose one second of sleep over what you think, or believe.


----------



## RedRocker

It is the interweb after all.


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> Originally Posted by *JEV*
> 
> 
> _ As for me, I'm just a plain old lesbian trapped inside of dirty old man's body._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise you it ain't a big deal... I shan't lose one second of sleep over what you think, or believe.
Click to expand...

 

I think you missed his Lesbian humor, here is a joke with incite on an old farts thought process...

*The Old Cowboy...*


An old cowboy sat down at the bar and ordered a drink. As he sat sipping his drink, a young woman sat down next to him. She turned to the cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?" 


He replied, "Well, I've spent my whole life, breaking colts, working cows, going to rodeos, fixing fences, pulling calves, bailing hay, doctoring calves, cleaning my barn, fixing flats, working on tractors, and feeding my dogs, so I guess I am a cowboy." 

She said, "I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about women. When I shower, I think about women. When I watch TV, I think about women. I even think about women when I eat. It seems that everything makes me think of women." 

The two sat sipping in silence. 

A little while later, a man sat down on the other side of the old cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?" 

He replied, "I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian."


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> I think you missed his Lesbian humor,


 
Perhaps I have fog... I've not long gotten back from a four and a half hour drive, and don't know too many folk here, or their sense of humor.

If I read you wrong JEV, I unreservedly apologise; if not, bite me! 



fogtender said:


> here is a joke with incite on an old farts thought process...
> 
> *The Old Cowboy...*
> 
> 
> An old cowboy sat down at the bar and ordered a drink. As he sat sipping his drink, a young woman sat down next to him. She turned to the cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?"
> 
> 
> He replied, "Well, I've spent my whole life, breaking colts, working cows, going to rodeos, fixing fences, pulling calves, bailing hay, doctoring calves, cleaning my barn, fixing flats, working on tractors, and feeding my dogs, so I guess I am a cowboy."
> 
> She said, "I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about women. When I shower, I think about women. When I watch TV, I think about women. I even think about women when I eat. It seems that everything makes me think of women."
> 
> The two sat sipping in silence.
> 
> A little while later, a man sat down on the other side of the old cowboy and asked, "Are you a real cowboy?"
> 
> He replied, "I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian."


 
That's very funny. lol


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> That's very funny. lol


 
Most "Normal" guys are Lesbians inside, from any age all they think about are women... The ones that aren't I guess I would worry about....


----------



## muleman RIP

welcome back. you got here on MEL day as well!


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> Most "Normal" guys are Lesbians inside, from any age all they think about are women... The ones that aren't I guess I would worry about....


 
Yes, I would imagine you would. lol. But I think we girls generally know, or at least have a sense of who those kind of guys are, after a short while. At least I do, altho this could be because I kinda mix with them a lot, being an Artist, I meet quite a few gay guys. I don't actually know any lesbians tho... I don't think.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> welcome back. you got here on MEL day as well!


 
Gee, thanks muleman; and a special thanks for Mel.  *fans herself*


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> Yes, I would imagine you would. lol. But I think we girls generally know, or at least have a sense of who those kind of guys are, after a short while. At least I do, altho this could be because I kinda mix with them a lot, being an Artist, I meet quite a few gay guys. I don't actually know any lesbians tho... I don't think.


 
What kind of art do you do?


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> What kind of art do you do?


 
I sketch, draw, create... I kinda create anything from, well, anything really.


----------



## fogtender

Lia said:


> I sketch, draw, create... I kinda create anything from, well, anything really.


 
Start a thread with a few postings of the work, I like to see all sorts of styles.  I do a lot of cartoons and landscape paintings when I have the time, more of a hobby thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> Well JEV, I don't know if perhaps you are not often right, but if that is the case, I am desolate to prove you wrong once again. (NOT)
> 
> I am every inch a very femine 34 year old female! Moreover, I believe I have made that clear in my profile and details.


I never doubted you were a woman Lia.
It's nice to see you've posted again.
We need more chicks on the forum.


----------



## grizzer

me tu 

Welcome

I'm the naughty one that needs a spanking


----------



## muleman RIP

grizzer said:


> me tu
> 
> Welcome
> 
> I'm the naughty one that likes a spanking



fixed it for you!


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> Start a thread with a few postings of the work, I like to see all sorts of styles. I do a lot of cartoons and landscape paintings when I have the time, more of a hobby thing.


 

If you pull my finger I can show you a neat trick


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> I never doubted you were a woman Lia.
> It's nice to see you've posted again.
> We need more chicks on the forum.


 
lol, Been ganging up on you have they? Never mind, we'll run circles round 'em so fast they'll get dizzy. After all, we never wanted to be equal, did we? Why downgrade ourselves, we're already er... far superior. 



grizzer said:


> me tu
> 
> Welcome
> 
> I'm the naughty one that needs a spanking


 
Hmm... it er... hasn't escaped my attention that quite a few of you should line up outside the principal's office. 



muleman said:


> fixed it for you!


 
My hero! I knew you'd come to my rescue Mel! 



BigAl said:


> If you pull my finger I can show you a neat trick


 
You know what? I know that 'joke.' My Uncle does that and then when one pulls his finger, he pumps. It's a disgusting party trick. lol 

Many of you are going straight to hell!


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> If you pull my finger I can show you a neat trick




Well for it to be a neat trick, your head would have to disapeared down into your shirt.  The fart one has been way over played... Needs a new twist, unless of course you are backed up to a campfire..... "Flame On!"


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> lol,
> 
> Many of you are going straight to hell!


 I was doing good on directions till i got around Rusty and Galvi. They have helped lead me astray.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight


----------



## Galvatron

i know none of the above 2


----------



## Lia

You are all hilarious... I just love you guys; you've all turned my introductory thread into something special, every er... damned one of you. Thanks.


----------

